# carbureted sr20de--need help



## pce1 (Sep 13, 2005)

I have installed a sr20de jdm engine in my circle racer. We built a manifold for two mukini carbs---rules of class allow no fi or ecu's. Ready to start but unable to figure ignition wiring without ecu!!!! Using a sr20de 4 pin distibutor and earlier datsun power transistor and coil. I have looked at jwt ignition site but all seem to include ecu---------can any one help---Ed


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

Are you running an MSD or are you using the stock ECU? If using the ECU all it is doing is providing ignition, if you are unable to use Fuel Injection. I am working on fitting an SR20DE to my road race car. I will have the same issues. Some have used an Electromotive ignition, but if you have a rule requiring use of the stock distributor fitting an MSD should work. More news to follow.


----------



## pce1 (Sep 13, 2005)

*carbureted sr20de*

We have solved the problem by using an pertronix electronic pickup on a carefully machined base plate inside the stock distributor housing. Only problem we have is no advance mechanism--but for circle racing hasn't been a problem so far!!!! We used a pertronix electronic coil--seems to have great spark!!!

We also had to build a manifold so we made one to fit two 36 mm mukini slide carbs---works really well with the plenum!!!

Let me know more about your plans with the msd!!!

Thanks for replying


----------



## Andy R. (Jun 13, 2004)

What jets are you guys using? main, fuel, pump,idle and ventury size.


----------



## Rob E (Dec 18, 2005)

It looks like I will have to either use a Magnetic pickup or do something like you did with the base plate. I can use fuel injection so I may stick with the ecu and piggy-back the MSD on that. Where is Redding? I get out to California occasionally, maybe I can come and see you race.


----------

